# Growling at 10 weeks old



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi my daughter mentioned the other day that Malie growled at her when she tried to pick her up out of her bed.My husband was then growled at last night when he picked her up to bring her to bed and then my daughter was growled at when she tried to lift Malie off of our bed this morning to take her downstairs.Twice she has been asleep and the other 2 times she has been awake.Any advice much appreciated 
XClare


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd keep an eye, but they do grumble when being moved sometimes. Best the adults move them (if your daughter is a youngster), but don't have any of it - tell them off, let them know it's not acceptable.

If you get them to move, rather than move them physically yourself, you will probably see the behaviour stop.

Unlikely to be real aggression, most likely a grumble - 'leave me alone, I'm comfy'. 

Ian


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Try waking pup up before moving. If Nacho is in a deep sleep he sometimes gets a little confused and doesn't like being woken from his slumber. I suppose it's the same as an adult getting poked awake.... I get grizzly!  I agree though. Do not make it acceptable. Growls are just communication to you to tell you when they are not happy or in Nacho's case he sometimes makes a growling sound when he is really happy... he is a strange dog!! It's just all about learning from your own dog about what they like and don't like x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She could be a little sore somewhere and it hurts a bit when she is picked up?


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

We had this a couple of times but we didn't let it go. Made sure he was aware that it wasn't acceptable to do it. Doesn't happen now and in fact my daughter picks him up whenever she likes and does whatever she wants.. he is incredibly patient really!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We haven't had this problem but the age old saying 'let sleeping dogs lie' springs to mind. 

As suggested I'd gently wake her up before moving her. I wouldn't exactly be bright and happy if someone woke me up mid-slumber! And puppies need A LOT of sleep. Whilst it's important that you let her know it's not acceptable I think it's also important that your children know not to disturbe her too much so that she can get lots of rest : )


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Out of interest what happened with Malie and her growling? Binky has started doing this over the last couple of days when you pick her up at times...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How are you picking them up? Def speak to them before touching. And pick them up with both hands one of which is supporting their bottoms. It makes them feel more secure.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

For whatever reason, she doesn't like being picked up. Try being gentler (two hands, slowly, bring her up against your chest ect) and wake her up first. If possible try to lead her if she's willing instead. If you are going to pick her up, maybe try to get her to stand up if not walk to you first. Could you leave some treats in a easy to reach place around the areas she's priory growled in to lure her to you with? She's very young though, I don't think she's being aggressive in the usual sense or anything. Just grumpy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would definitely make sure she gets enough sleep. Wake her by calling her before you move her, approach when she is awake with a tasty treat and lots of positive reinforcement. I would try changing how you deal with her to see if it helps. Lots of positive praise and treats when she is good. Encourage her to cuddle and sleep on your lap, this might help to reassure her and bond. Dogs get vibes much stronger than we do. I think she is still very young, I felt at one point I wouldn't get out the other side as Lola was quite bitey and growly and the vet said she was concerned. Now Lola is great! She is just feisty and like to know what's happening! No surprises!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It is definitely when she is awake but v tired, and it is when she is picked up in a certain way, hands under armpits (hope you know where I mean!) of front paws. We will make sure she is supported under her bum and see what happens.

She loves cuddles and being picked up in general and happily sleeps on laps.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

It'll be a very easy fix then by the sound of it! Just a little more regard to her preferences, and she shouldn't feel the need to growl at all I'd think.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Enneirda. said:


> It'll be a very easy fix then by the sound of it! Just a little more regard to her preferences, and she shouldn't feel the need to growl at all I'd think.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Out of interest what happened with Malie and her growling? Binky has started doing this over the last couple of days when you pick her up at times...


Hi Sam,
Malie has days where she doesn't growl when you try and wake her to take her to bed and days where she does.She also sometimes growls when my hubby or children try and stop her from doing things such as eating cat poo !!!
Interestingly she has never growled at me.She seems to be mainly tired though when she growls.Our trainer said that its nothing to worry about and it is almost better that she is growling because she is warning us.She said if you tell her off for the growling then the next step is snapping and biting.
XClare


----------

